# PHP-Passwortschutz



## Rene42 (20. August 2008)

Hi Miteinander, 

ich versuche gerade einen Teil unserer Homepage mit einem Passwort zu belgen. Hierfür möchte ich gerne .htaccess verwenden. 

Es klappt auch recht gut mit der .htaccess


```
AuthType Basic
AuthName "ONLY AUTHORIZED PERSONAL"
AuthUserfile ".htpasswd"
Require valid-user
```

Nur mit der Bestätigung tut er sich schwer

```
Rene: Passwort
```

immer gibt der Server zurück, dass das Passwort nicht stimmt.

Hoffe auf Hilfe besten Dank

PS: Die Datei mit dem Passwort heißt wirklich .htpwassd und liegt im gleichen Verzeichnis vor


----------



## NomadSoul (20. August 2008)

du weißt das dass Passwort "verschlüsselt" werden muss?
http://www.lerneniminternet.de/htm/tip_htpasswd.php4


----------



## Rene42 (20. August 2008)

Hi NomadSoul,

dank dir für die schnelle Antwort. Ich wusste noch nicht, dass man die Passwörter verschlüsseln muss.

Nun habe ich das gemacht, aber es funktioniert noch immer nicht.

Rene42


----------



## NomadSoul (20. August 2008)

Servus, 
hast du auch entsprechende Pfade angegeben? Sicher das die alle richtig sind?
http://www.fueralles.de/htaccess-Generator.html <- vergleich mal das was der erzeugt mit dem was Du erstellt hast. 

Nomad.


----------



## Rene42 (20. August 2008)

Ich habs nun mit dem Generator gemacht. Auf meinem Rechner funktioniert es mit dem virtuellen Server Xampp aber auf dem Server meines Anbieters - keine Chance


----------



## NomadSoul (20. August 2008)

Was hast Du den als Pfad eingestellt?


----------



## Rene42 (20. August 2008)

Der Pfad lautet html/Termine

In diesem Ordner liegt das zu schützende Blatt: Termine.php sowie die Dateien

.htacess und .htpasswd


----------

